# Beginner outdoor grower



## Blazeit (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey guys,

First off its awesome to be on this forum and that i am going to be chatting to you guys!!

I have previously had indoor grows that went very well but i did use chemicals to feed the plants, which makes life easier but not so good for you personally in the long run. I have been thinking of starting an outdoor grow but i know there are a lot of complications along the way like insects etc. I'm not sure what to feed them and the amount that i should feed them, i want all natural food supply for the plants. After doing some research i know that banana skins are good and a small amount of coal but nothing to precise. Then i have read that lime juice and water mixed in a spray bottle will keep insects away, but what about when the plant goes into flower?? surely you can't keep spraying the bud it will just shrink and shrivel. So pretty much anything you can help me with would be awesome literally anything, tips and tricks learn't along the way, food supplements, green house or outside? the list goes on guys just throw it my way please!!!

Any information will be greatly appreciated guys 







Thanks guys


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 10, 2016)

Read all the outdoor sticky then read outdoor journals and the sick plant form. Indoor and outdoors is alot of the same. Keep it simple. I have always had less problems with outdoors than with indoors. Good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2016)

I anticipate that the organic part of this is going to be harder to master than outdoor growing.  If you are interested in growing organic, I suggest that you get some books on the subject.  The best books I have read are "True Living Organics",  "Teeming with Nutrients", and "Teeming with Microbes".  Organics can be quite complicated and you really cannot just throw things willy-nilly on your plants.  Virtually everything organic that you feed plants needs to be aged and broken down--even super soil--i.e. you cannot just throw banana peels in your soil.  While you can "soup feed" (use commercial organic liquid fertilizers), the best is if you build up the soil so the soil feeds the plants and then supplement with teas, compost, worm castings, guanos, etc. 

Buds that are sprayed do not shrink and shrivel, but they can get mold or mildew.  But, I have never heard of lime juice being an effective pesticide, so that is something I would not do/recommend anyway.  While the plants are vegging, you will give them things that are higher in N tio encourage growth.  When they are in flowering you will give food with a higher P and virtually no N to encourage flowering.

Are you planning this grow for next year or are you someplace warm all year round?


----------



## Blazeit (Oct 10, 2016)

See i have learnt a lot already like not to just throw banana peals on and to age them first etc. Great stuff guys i will follow 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=30891 <-- DIY 150 watt cool tubes

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ighlight=scrog <-- DIY SCROG

and see what i can find there thanks guys


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2016)

Get a worm bin. Some of the best for organics. Plus gives you some place to put your banana peels.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2016)

A worm bin is a great way to start.  You can turn all your kitchen scraps into nutrient rich worm castings.  Do you have a place for a compost pile?


----------



## Blazeit (Oct 12, 2016)

I can make room for a composting pile no problem. After doing some research i think the prep is going to take longer than the growing hahaha


----------



## Blazeit (Oct 13, 2016)

In-fact it seems a lot easier and more effective if i use a compost tumbler the only problem is i would need like 3 or 4 of them here is the site i found them on 

http://www.for-sale.com/compost-tumbler

is this the biggest you can get?? or is there a better option??

Thanks again guys


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 13, 2016)

full sun and rich black loam will get u 8 footers every year. adding compost or loam improvements rototilled in will make amazing plants. the year i rototilled, i pulled up roots 12 or more feet away from trunk, after cutting. also staking is a breeze. bugs and staking are very fixable. MOLD is an issue we have here in ma. because of the every other day rain we have near harvest.. goodluck. yes!! much easier than indoors.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2016)

If you are using a lot of compost I would make a good size pile and just turn it over more often. 

Or find some for free. Many farms and ranches give it away free for hauling it away.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 14, 2016)

forgot to mention, the second year i grew outdoors, i found a landowner who sold as black a loam as i have seen. he composted leaves. i bought a dump truck full delivered and spread it out in a 12 by 18 foot grow area. then had a friend rototill with existing soil. full, all day sun is best for monster plants..


----------

